# Job interview advice



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

So I have an interview at the L+M Toronto location for Guitar Repair Technician. I've been doing this kind of work for about 15 years now, but have never had to interview for something like it. I've only ever had one face to face interview in my life, and I didn't get that job. 

The first thing I'm wondering about is what to wear. Since it's a pretty low brow job I thought a new pair of jeans and a black button up shirt is a good place to start. 

Anything else I should expect?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

For that job I would think that what you are going to wear would be fine. It's not a floor salesperson job so they are going to be far more interested in your skills then appearance. For that job you either know what you are doing or you don't. So if you are confident in your abilities I don't think you should have much problem.

GM is hiring here in St Catharines for the first time in over 20 years. Only 50 jobs and thousands of applicants. I know one of the people doing the interviews. He said it's been a nightmare. One dude showed up in dirty jeans and a t-shirt that said "I'd Rather Be Drinking Beer". His application went straight into the garbage can along with his opportunity to earn $22 an hour with benefits.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wear a tie. No sneakers, Jeans only if you have nothing else. 

Firm handshake, look him/her in the eye and smile.

Edit: And thank them for their time.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> GM is hiring here in St Catharines for the first time in over 20 years. Only 50 jobs and thousands of applicants. I know one of the people doing the interviews. He said it's been a nightmare. One dude showed up in dirty jeans and a t-shirt that said "I'd Rather Be Drinking Beer". His application went straight into the garbage can along with his opportunity to earn $22 an hour with benefits.


That's kind of crazy, by chance, do you know what the jobs are? Is it like sorting alternators or keeping the books for western Canada?


As for the interview...
Already some good advice in here on how important appearance is and I will second it. It's possibly the only thing a potential employer can judge you on in regards to a first impression. I would also suggest, if you take any paperwork such as a resume, print off a fresh copy. I really don't like it when a guy shows up and hands me something that's been sliding around his back seat and possibly he's written some notes on the back of it.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

A couple of things to consider:

-have clean hands and fingernails
-wear decent footwear
-have your hair trimmed neatly
-be cognizant of your language (avoid profanity and slang) 
-speak clearly, and when responding to questions don't nod or shake your head, and avoid one syllable responses.
-show respect to the interviewer and others in the area
-try to exude confidence
-don't slump, but sit up straight
-if you have an opportunity, tell them what you have accomplished in this field 
-above all, be on time!


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

"Early is on time and on time is late" One of my favourite quotes.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

For a tech job I think before and after pics of repair work would be good to take along, even if they're just on your phone.


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

I took a course years ago where I built a classical guitar from raw materials. I was planning on bringing that with me. 

I made a point form list of my accomplishments in the field in a chronological order as well. I've been doing this stuff so long I forget what I've done sometimes.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

look them right in the eye, grab their testicles, and say "i make a hell of a good cup of coffee, and i'm disease free now"


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

hjr2 said:


> I took a course years ago where I built a classical guitar from raw materials. I was planning on bringing that with me.
> 
> I made a point form list of my accomplishments in the field in a chronological order as well. I've been doing this stuff so long I forget what I've done sometimes.


Having not seen the guitar in question, was it well built? Any obvious flaws?

I'd bring in something that shows what you excel at, if you have anything like that. 

- no "um"
- have questions for them (rates, turnover, hours, do you get paid to bring a job home
etc). 

Best of luck!


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Some good advice here.

http://krieger.jhu.edu/publichealth/resources/Interviewing Advice.pdf


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> look them right in the eye, grab their testicles, and say "i make a hell of a good cup of coffee, and i'm disease free now"


Well you have one upped me with this post. I had a fantastic idea, I read your post and forgot what I was going to write. What happens if the interviewer doesn't have testicles. Should you grab their ass instead. A nice round firm butt that sways back an forth when she walks. Gives me the shivers just thinking about it. 
The suggestions above are excellent. Look good, talk clearly, dress appropriately talk only when necessary don't babble on incessantly no one likes a motor mouth.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Dress one step up from the way you'd be expected to dress while working. Or dress like the person interviewing you, whichever is better. 

And your confidence gets you the position. Be calm and self-assured that you can do the job well and chances are that this will carry you through.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> Having not seen the guitar in question, was it well built? Any obvious flaws?
> 
> I'd bring in something that shows what you excel at, if you have anything like that.
> 
> ...


I was going to mention the questions point. However, I wouldn't ask them about hours and getting paid to bring a job home until they give you a job. That stuff can be sorted out later. First, get the job. If what they offer isn't suitable, you can always negotiate once you have the job. Or you can walk but you need to have the job first before you can do that.

Bringing in something you excel at is an excellent idea!

As to questions, ask about the company: How long in business, how did it start, how has it grown, what are plans for the future. Questions like that show you are interested in the company and not self-centered and just looking for a job. Doing this has landed me several jobs and was always successful on each interview. You have to remember you are selling yourself, your skills and your personality.

On the lighter side, if you have a good friend who is athletic you could try the following example.:smile-new::smile-new::smile-new:

[video=youtube;HKV0QuQsonk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKV0QuQsonk&amp;feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Budda said:


> Having not seen the guitar in question, was it well built? Any obvious flaws?
> 
> I'd bring in something that shows what you excel at, if you have anything like that.
> 
> ...


I built this.





- - - Updated - - -

Thanks for the advice guys. I will make sure I'm dressed properly. No jeans. Dress pants, black button up shirt and tie, black shoes. I'll get rid of the neck beard tonight.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good luck, I hope it goes well for you!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

hjr2 said:


> I built this.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Thanks for the advice guys. I will make sure I'm dressed properly. No jeans. Dress pants, black button up shirt and tie, black shoes. I'll get rid of the neck beard tonight.


Nice looking guitar! 

Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

bw66 said:


> Firm handshake, look him/her in the eye and smile.


With the ladies (always).












hjr2 said:


> I built this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fresh strings. Properly installed would look sharp.



















A simple short sleeved Mark's Workhouse shirt (with a pocket) too.
Try just a neatly trimmed beard first. May not want to look too young(?).

Best of luck.


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Fader said:


> Some good advice here.
> 
> http://krieger.jhu.edu/publichealth/resources/Interviewing Advice.pdf


Thanks so much for this.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Good luck Brah!


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for their advice. I am now a Guitar Repair Technician at Long and McQuades Toronto location. I can't wait for my discount plan to kick in so I can buy a bunch of crap I don't need. I'm thinking a Paul Reed Smith..............


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats Man. That's awesome!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats jeremy. Wouldn't it be nice if a job got one a discount on rent?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

congrats sir.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats on the new job!


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Glad to hear all your preparation and the advice you received paid off!

The next step is to impress your employer and make him glad he hired you. Arrive at work on time, perform your duties to the best of your abilities and avoid taking unecessary time off. All employers appreciate reliable, honest and hard working staff members.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Great. A big congrats!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Congratulations on the new job. So, do we all get free set ups for the good suggestions that got you the job?:smile-new::sFun_dancing::smile-new:


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> Congratulations on the new job. So, do we all get free set ups for the good suggestions that got you the job?:smile-new::sFun_dancing::smile-new:


I would, but they might consider that a conflict of interest.:congratulatory:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

hjr2 said:


> I would, but they might consider that a conflict of interest.:congratulatory:


True. Then you'd be in the job market again. 

BTW, it would be neat to have a picture posted of you working at your new gig.


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Me at work.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

hjr2 said:


> Me at work.


That's great! It's always good to put a face to our members. 

I hope the job is going well.


----------

